# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Wyniki krwi - bardzo dużo żelaza i cholesterolu (PROSZĘ O RADY)

## aras

Witam

Mój ojciec (51lat) wybrał się do lekarza z dziwną wysypką na ciele, oczywiście uprzednio próbował wyleczyć to wszelkiego rodzaju medykamentami (czyli: wapno 3x dziennie oraz zyrtek), które niestety zawiodły. Jak to zwykle bywa w takich przypadkach lekarz pierwszego kontaktu zlecił badania krwi, no i po odebraniu wyników pojawiły się niemiłe pytania bo wyniki (wg mnie laika) nie są za ciekawe. Jest tego trochę, więc wypiszę tylko te które wykraczają ponad normę:

KREW
•	Płytki krwi: 128 G/l (130 – 440)
•	Cholesterol całkowity: 268 mg/dl (125-200)
•	Triglicerydy: 248 mg/dl (<150)
•	LDL Cholesterol: 169 mg/dl (<130)
•	Żelazo: 301 ug/dl (53-157)  badanie wykonano dwukrotnie
•	Alat: 50 U/l (5-41)

MOCZ
•	Erytrocyty: 47 ilość/ul (<20)
•	Bakterie: 31 ilość/ul (<30)

Reszta wyników mieści się w normie, ale jeśli będą one potrzebne to proszę pisać. 
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i rady co z tym robić.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

W tym wieku wysoki cholesterol jest wyjątkowo niebezpieczny, więc jak najszybciej należy zmienić pewne nawyki żywieniowe aby zmniejszyć stężenie cholesterolu.

Powinno się unikać mięsa tj. wieprzowina, wołowina, zwłaszcza wątróbki itp. oraz wysokotłuszczowy nabiał tj. śmietana, tłuste mleko, sery żółte.

Dieta powinna zawierać mięso tj. cielęcina i drób. Dodatkowo ryby morskie pieczone lub gotowane. Z nabiału zaleca się mleko, sery, kefiry, jogurty odtłuszczone, jajka ( max. 2 szt. na tydzień).

Wskazane jest spożywanie produktów zbożowych: pieczywo razowe, ryż i kasze. Warzywa tj. ziemniaki, kukurydza, groszek a także soki warzywne. Nie należy spożywać warzyw solonych i konserwowych.

----------


## Olga

Witam,

Moja mama również ostatnio dowiedziała się, że ma nieco podwyższony cholesterol, lekarz przepisał jej statynę, jedna tabletka do wzięcia na noc. 
Ja jednak myślę podobnie jak przedmówca, należy zacząć od zmiany diety i stylu życia. Dopiero przy braku efektu po kilku miesiącach, myśli się o rozpoczęciu terapi lekami. Jak zacznie się juz terapię lekami to podobno trzeba je brać do końca życia. Ale nie wiem ile jest w tym prawdy. 

Proszę Was o opinie.

----------


## focus9

Wysoki cholesterol to właściwie zależy od organizmu. Są ludzie którzy żyją z wysokim cholesterolem i nic się nie dzieje i jest ot u nich przypadłość rodzinna.a Ważną sprawą jest ilość a raczej stosunek złego cholesterolu LDL do tego dobrego HDL. Tutaj jest pies pogrzebany. Jeżeli dobrego jest więcej to jest ok.

----------


## marikakosa

to prawda bo dla niektórych wysoki cholesterol to zabójca, a inni mogą spokojnie funkcjonować nawet bez brania leków. A jeśli masz wątpliwości to udaj się do specjalisty - medica2000.com.pl . Znajdziesz tutaj cala masę lekarzy, którzy po wcześniejszych badaniach zdiagnozują problemy zdrowotne.

----------

